# Best wood to compliment spicy flavour?



## nickbailey (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a rub for ribs that is a spicy rub, i'm wondering what would be the best wood to use on it to compliment the spicy flavour.  Other than a sweet flavour.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 18, 2006)

If you want to showcase the rub, then smoke the ribs with oak.  Oak is the perfect background smoke taste.  

If you want to add to the spiceiness? of your rub then pecan has a peppery taste. My .02.


----------



## nickbailey (Aug 18, 2006)

Great thanks.  Now just to track down some Pecan heh.


----------

